# For you 'Eye Anglers



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The S.O.W.C. has a different format for the upcoming 2007 season. They will be holding 9 events. The first and last of the year will be at Salt Fork and I will be posting those dates as soon as the State ok's them. The others are on MWCD lakes. The dates and locations are: Atwood--May 5th, Clendenning--May 19th, Seneca--June 2nd, Piedmont--June 23rd, Tappan--July 14th, Leesville--July 28th, Tappan--August 18. ALL events this year will be OPENS. Any one can pay their money and fish. Only dues-paying club members, however, will be able to accrue points toward tear-end honors or Cabela's National Championship berths. Entry fees have been lowered so the events are very affordable. Fees are $30.00/boat plus $5.00/boat Big Fish pot. All MWCD Lake events will run from 7:00AM to 3:30PM. As soon as I hear I'll post the times for the 2 Salt Fork events.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sounds very interesting


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

I cant wait till I can get out of school, get a boat, and get into one of these opens.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I hear ya kid! Its been my dream for a LLLLONGGGGGG Time.  Maybe 07 will turn out good for both of us. We just need partners that can catch fish!  Anyhow it does sound good and it would be beginners luck! :B


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Are they 2 man team tourneys? Me and my fishing partner would definately be interested in fishing a couple...


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, they are 2-man team events. For more info contact Wayne Howell @ 1-330-308-0910.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys,this is a GREAT club with a great bunch of guys.
Corey and I fished it and I had a great time.
Who knows...you might just qualify for the Cabelas National Tournament.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok, the dates for the Salt Fork events are: April 14-8:00am-4:00pm, Morning Glory Ramp, and September 15 & 16, same times, same ramp. Also. The entry fees are $35.00/boat. They raised it 5 bucks.


----------

